# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Not my best, but meh

## Jesus of Suburbia

*DO
YOU HEAR
SOMEBODY CALLING YOU
WHEN NO ONE'S THERE?

DO
YOU FIND
YOURSELF TALKING ALONE,
WITH NOTHING TO SHARE?

DO
YOU THINK
YOU'RE GOING INSANE
BUT REALLY ARE NOT?

I
DO TOO
DISMISS THE CALLS
WITHOUT A SECOND THOUGHT

I
DO TOO
TALK TO MYSELF
THINKING SOMEONE IS THERE

I
CAN UNDERSTAND
YOU THINK INSANITY
BUT DO NOT FEAR

IT
IS NOTHING
THAT IS NEW
WE ALL DO IT

SO
DON'T JUST
SELF-RULE INSANITY
JUST A MATTER OF WIT

DO YOU?
I DO.
I CAN.
IT'S NOTHING.*I need it to be capitalized so....

----------


## Flashdance

Hope to see more.  :smiley: 

You may want to add new poems to this thread, to keep them all together.

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

> Hope to see more. 
> 
> You may want to add new poems to this thread, to keep them all together.



I've had.... let me see.... 4 different poetry threads. I'm going to try this time, but I doubt I'll ever keep all my poems together. Every day, after school, I go to my old grade school, into this little wall-surrounded are that nobody goes in, and just write.

----------

